# [EVDL] cruise control for a DC controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Couldn't you use the normal ICE vacuum type cruise control device?

But really, other than novelty what use is it with a range of 20-50
miles? Even when I had an ICE with cruise control I only used it if a
couple times for out of town trips (though I'm special, and I dont
represent the typical needs of everyone).

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555





> m gol <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Anyway for those with the Curtis and Logi type controllers...is there a way
> > to design a circuit that would sense vehicle speed and adjust the 0-5K
> > input.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You could probably just connect an aftermarket cruise control to the 
potbox. I installed an aftermarket cruise control purchased from JC 
Whitney back when I was a teenager. You mount a hall effect speed 
sensor on a drive shaft, and connect the actuator to the throttle body.

Sent from my iPhone



> m gol <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I think I asked this before, and I was told the Zilla has a cruise
> > control
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jon Glauser <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Couldn't you use the normal ICE vacuum type cruise control device?
> >
> > But really, other than novelty what use is it with a range of 20-50
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Any of these work:

http://www.jcwhitney.com/Cruise-Control-Kits/600000570.jcw?in_dim_search=1

On Tue, Feb 24, 2009 at 10:43 AM, Roger Heuckeroth
<[email protected]>wrote:

> You could probably just connect an aftermarket cruise control to the
> potbox. I installed an aftermarket cruise control purchased from JC
> Whitney back when I was a teenager. You mount a hall effect speed
> sensor on a drive shaft, and connect the actuator to the throttle body.
>
> Sent from my iPhone
>
>


> m gol <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > I think I asked this before, and I was told the Zilla has a cruise
> > > control
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you take off directly a vacuum source in a EV, the vacuum is normally 
constant unlike a engine which ranges at a lower vacuum signal under load 
and higher vacuum signal at a light load.

On level grade driving, this will work, but when you tried to ascend a hill 
the motor ampere may go over the maximum amount during a set amount of time. 
A cruise control will actually applied more power to tried to keep the EV at 
the same speed up hill which in my case would be over 600 amps.

Going down hill, the control unit still keeps constant power on the motor 
and the EV will increase in speed unless you can applied some regenerative 
braking. In this case the cruise control would have to be rework so in the 
down hill run, the accelerator is completely release so the regenerative 
circuit is then apply.

I find that in hilly roads, is to use the constant position accelerator 
control, which is something like setting the throttle on a aircraft. The EV 
will go up a hill slowing down some, but will have a constant motor ampere. 
Going down hill, I hit the brake to release this control which is just a 
spring loaded catch to release the throttle control cable.

In the down hill run, I have the option to let it run out or applied the 
motor input shaft electric clutch which takes over the driving of five 
accessory drive units from the electric drive units that are power from the 
battery pack.

I do this method every time I leave my place every day. Use a constant 
acceleration position when I travel up a 7 to 8 percent grade at 25 mph at 
200 motor amps and down this grade at 25 mph at 0 motor amps.

To see this control system: http://go-ev.net/pics/021.html

Click the photo to zoom in to see details. Notice the tubing lines coming 
off a GMC vacuum modulator control, that controls the transmission modulator 
value in a automatic transmission.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jon Glauser" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, February 24, 2009 11:21 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] cruise control for a DC controller


> Couldn't you use the normal ICE vacuum type cruise control device?
>
> But really, other than novelty what use is it with a range of 20-50
> miles? Even when I had an ICE with cruise control I only used it if a
> couple times for out of town trips (though I'm special, and I dont
> represent the typical needs of everyone).
>
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
>
>
>
>


> m gol <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > Anyway for those with the Curtis and Logi type controllers...is there a
> > > way
> > > to design a circuit that would sense vehicle speed and adjust the 0-5K
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the $94 on is similar to what I used way back when. It was 
pretty simple to install in my Rabbit.



> m gol wrote:
> 
> > Any of these work:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What is the minimum speed it can be set at?

On Tue, Feb 24, 2009 at 12:25 PM, Roger Heuckeroth
<[email protected]>wrote:

> I think the $94 on is similar to what I used way back when. It was
> pretty simple to install in my Rabbit.
>
>


> m gol wrote:
> >
> > > Any of these work:
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If I remember correctly it was about 30-35 mph.



> m gol wrote:
> 
> > What is the minimum speed it can be set at?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike,

I would suspect there is a pretty serious hit on efficiency for all but the
most sophisticated cruise control algorithm on an EV -- similar to an ICE
vehicle.

I have often heard the phrase "once you master how to drive your EV". Which
references the particular EV driving habits that are formed. Some of which
are EV specific, such as keeping the RPM high, and others which are common
to hypermilage driving techniques, such as coasting whenever possible,
'playing the accordion' in traffic to maintain a constant speed, stop-light
anticipation, and various strategies for hilly terrain. [Check out
ecomodder.com for details on these.]

All to say, what is your use-case for the cruise control? It is
EV-appropriate?

Regards,

-Nick Drouin
Montreal, QC
http://electricghia.blogspot.com [only days away from the first drive!]
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Nicolas Drouin wrote:
> 
> > Mike,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Exactly, with regards to efficiency, there are very few cases where a cruise
control will beat a conscientious driver, if any. This doesn't take away
from the creature comforts of a cruise control, but efficiency certainly
shouldn't be the motivation.




On 2/25/09, Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]> wrote:
>
>
>


> Nicolas Drouin wrote:
> >
> > > Mike,
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 25 Feb 2009 at 14:27, Nicolas Drouin wrote:
> 
> > Exactly, with regards to efficiency, there are very few cases where a
> > cruise control will beat a conscientious driver, if any.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > I'm puzzled as to why anyone would want one on an EV anyway. You don't take
> > them on long trips. Perhaps I'm atypical, but that's the only time I've
> > ever used a cruise control.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > > I'm puzzled as to why anyone would want one on an EV anyway. You don't
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been reading this thread and wonder... can a crude cruise control
be just a pot in series with the pb-6?





> Grant Stockly <[email protected]> wrote:
> > At 06:10 AM 2/26/2009, you wrote:
> >>EVDL Administrator wrote:
> >> > I'm puzzled as to why anyone would want one on an EV anyway. You
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's a frightening idea. Its akin to driving around with a 2x4 
wedged between the seat and the accelerator pedal. It would not be a 
constant speed device at all.



> Eduardo Kaftanski wrote:
> 
> > I've been reading this thread and wonder... can a crude cruise control
> > be just a pot in series with the pb-6?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I used a device like that in a motorcycle with no problems... a thorottle l=
ock.



On Thu, Feb 26, 2009 at 8:01 PM, Roger Heuckeroth
<[email protected]> wrote:
> That's a frightening idea. Its akin to driving around with a 2x4
> wedged between the seat and the accelerator pedal. It would not be a
> constant speed device at all.
>
>


> Eduardo Kaftanski wrote:
> >
> >> I've been reading this thread and wonder... can a crude cruise control
> >> be just a pot in series with the pb-6?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Eduardo Kaftanski" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, February 26, 2009 2:42 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] cruise control for a DC controller


I've been reading this thread and wonder... can a crude cruise control
be just a pot in series with the pb-6?


It could, I using another pot that I normally use to idle my motor while I 
checking the operation of my accessory drive and servicing the A/C without 
putting a stick against the accelerator peddle.

I use the normal PB-6 as is, but I use a dash mounted 2 pole three position 
selector switch where I either can select the peddle operated pot or the 
dash type pot or add it in series.

Been thinking about adding another 2 pole three position switch where I 
switch out one pot to the other, just in case one goes out. I like lots of 
back up in my rig.

I experiment with it on stop and go traffic where the stops are very brief 
for like a second. I let the motor idle at these brief stops and find that 
I may use less energy than if I have to start from 0 rpm each time.

I can normally drive 20 miles using 52 AH with no idle control and no stops. 
Driving the same 20 miles doing 22 stops and letting the motor go to 0 rpm 
each time, takes about 88 AH. Doing the same 20 miles leaving the motor at 
idle takes about 65 AH.

I never try to use it as a speed control, which would be like constant 
position accelerator control which allows me to go up hill at a slower speed 
at a lower motor ampere and it will gain speed down hill with very little 
motor ampere.

Roland



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I've been reading this thread and wonder... can a crude cruise control
> be just a pot in series with the pb-6?
>
Sort of... I can think of several quick & dirty methods. Keep in mind that 
SAFETY is the name of the game here. Controls should be added so that the 
cruise function gets turned off if you press the brake/clutch pedal.

1) Use a DPDT relay to switch between the potbox and a "cruising" pot. 
This would be useful on mostly flat roads where you almost always wanted 
the same speed. Performance would be similar to keeping your accelerator 
foot very still after reaching cruising speed.

2) Add a "cruising" pot in series with the potbox, with a relay to short 
the "cruising" pot when it isn't needed. This would be very similar to 
(1), but would allow you to add power using the accelerator. Add too much 
power and you could trip a HI-POT/OPEN POT condition in your controller as 
the resistance climbs above 5K.

3) Setup the accelerator pedal like a see-saw lever. Instead of having a 
return spring, it would stay where you put it. The see-saw part would be 
needed to lift the pedal back up. Not intuitive, and very dangerous as you 
could leave the pedal fully depressed when moving your foot to the brake.

(1) shouldn't be hard to put together. A DPDT relay can switch between the 
PB-6 and the cruising pot. Turn the DPDT relay on/off using a second relay 
that self-latches. Power to the latching relay can be broken via normally 
closed switches on the brake and clutch pedals. Here's a quick example:

http://img216.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=93833_cruise_122_224lo.jpg


-Adrian

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice jpg.... thanks! 





> Adrian DeLeon <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> I've been reading this thread and wonder... can a crude cruise control
> >> be just a pot in series with the pb-6?
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Grant Stockly wrote:
> >> Well, I'm atypical then. I use one frequently. I use it on my 8 mile
> >> trip into town. I really prefer keeping a fairly constant speed over
> >> gently rolling hills. I get annoyed by the people who vary from 45 to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> That's a frightening idea. Its akin to driving around with a 2x4 
> wedged between the seat and the accelerator pedal. It would not be a 
> constant speed device at all.
>
>


> Eduardo Kaftanski wrote:
> >
> > I've been reading this thread and wonder... can a crude cruise control
> > be just a pot in series with the pb-6?
> ...


----------

